# Bipolar and Horrible Stomach



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Been battling intestinal/digestive issues for entire life. Currently taking Cymbalta and Lamictal. That helps with the bipolar but I continue to seek some relief for IBS-C. Konsyl fiber is my latest supplement. I tried Remeron a couple of years ago with some limited success. Suffering gets old.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. Mental and physical are two completelt different things. I'll never understand why dr's think otherwise.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. Mental and physical are two completely different things. I'll never understand why dr's think otherwise.


----------



## SweetIllusion (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh I'm glad to see someone on Cymbalta. I was put on Cymbalta (30mg for 2 weeks before upping it to 60mg), and have been on it for almost 10 weeks now. I had awful diarrhoea and headaches as my side effect, and worsened reflux. But lately I've noticed I've been getting worse stomach/digestive issues. On and off days of loose bowels, then other days hard bowels. To add to that, I've been having stomach pains and nausea which I think are from bad acid reflux. Have you found that issue with reflux or is it just me? I know Cymbalta can be quite bad on the stomach, but I'm not too sure how much.


----------

